

Looper Official GIF - gregdougherty
http://www.flavorwire.com/332530/behold-the-first-official-animated-gif-movie-poster

======
viraptor
Amazing. It reminds me of the Scanner Darkly movie - I really enjoyed the way
it was done, but haven't seen any other movies done that way. It's pretty
unique.

